# 'Road pirates' on the Costas



## StephandJohn

Just heard from a couple we met two years ago who said they won't be going back again because of 'road pirates'. Looking through these forums there doesn't seem to be much about this type of problem and we didn't see anything although we heard of incidents that had happened to other people. How much of this is hearsay?


----------



## erneboy

I am not saying people do not have such problems but we have not nor have we met anyone who has. We spent several months in Spain last winter and are in Spain this year again. Just be careful, do not stop for people pointing out problems, Alan.


----------



## pippin

Don't worry about the road pirates - they are easily recognisable by the skull-and-crossbones flag flying from their cars.


----------



## julie798

*pirates*

In Spain, all police are in marked police cars and will be in uniform, no unmarked veichles are used to stop you, so don't stop for anyone else, don't worry, enjoy !


----------



## Avante524

*Road Pirates*

Hello Steph

did something happen recently to this couple or were they just recalling some incident from the past, I think common sense must play a large part in anyones travels 'if it don't feel right then it probaly ain't right'.
It would be interesting to hear of any actual incidents that have recently taken place in Spain (or anywhere else).

Cheers....Still Smiling..


----------



## 129916

julie 798 

In Spain, all police are in marked police cars and will be in uniform, no unmarked veichles are used to stop you, so don't stop for anyone else, don't worry, enjoy !

I can assure you that's not true. I live here and in Murcia and Andalucia they use unmarked cars to catch speeding motorist's, although the police are in uniform.


----------



## backaxle

The only Pirates I have come across in Spain are the Police themselves.


----------



## bobandjane

Hi, we have met people that have been robbed while asleep,8O we never travel in Spain in the dark any more, and always lock the doors while travelling, and always stop on Campsites in Spain. In France and Germany we stop on Aires and Stellplatz but only village ones, never motorway services. We find the quieter the better, I learnt when I had lorries better parked out the way, than a Service Area or Layby and even leaving the doors OPEN on the trailer they still slash your curtains to see what they can pinch.  8O 

A German Forum were on has pages and pages of things like this:
Translated to English. Bob.

On 27.12.2009 wrote Wodi
Also, we happened on the 06.12.2009 on the highway Barcelona around noon. A Klall our vehicle, an AUDI A6 pushed us off at the guard rail and forced us to stop. Two, probably Peruvians, got out and wanted to show us some damage to our motorhome. I yelled and showed them that they only want to steal. All of which has lasted too long and they are then cut off. 
Besides the damage to the vehicle, a stone chip bump us, nothing happens. 
Wodi 

On 21.12.2009 wrote eddyvonne
Hello 
On Thursday, 10/12/2009 I went with my motorhome from Hombrechtikon to Portugal on the trip. Up on the heights of Barcelona (Spain), there were no significant incidents. But just about 15 km from Barcelona there was a shocking incident for me. 
On 12/12/2009 I was on a feeder road on the right lane. To put me on the left in the flowing traffic, I looked in the side mirror to check myself that I had free access to the highway. The view was free and I was about to change lanes. Suddenly I heard a loud bang, as if I had to hit anything. I looked in the side mirror and could just see the car overtook me and in front of me were told and forced me to think. The right door of the car (I would end Merz as a black middle class car) walked up and call it a well-groomed young man threw himself too loudly and gesticulating at me. He kept pointing to his right rear passenger door on the side of my motor home and called Broken tires, broken. I got out then look at the possible damage. When I could see no harm, I was on the other side of my motorhome. The young man held me by the arm and held his right hand high in which I could see a knuckle-duster knife. I stopped, frozen. The young man kept looking forward as if he was waiting for a sign. And indeed, the driver of the Mercedes blew the horn and the young man ran to the front of the car. I saw that the rear passenger door was open a crack, but ended when the vehicle hit. Totally shocked, I sat down in the camper and took advantage immediately, which was missing from a small tray my cell phone, a small wallet which I always used when I had to pay tolls as well as my wallet was missing with all of the many credit cards and cash. This wallet was in the glove compartment. My purse, with the most important papers I had placed behind the passenger seat. Again, this was stolen. 
The whole story of the attack lasted only seconds. I went to the next parking lot where I could call the police and from where I could call my wife with the request that all credit cards blocked. Here I would like to write to me I was given nothing in the parking lot, you ask nothing of two gentlemen from England to 20 euros without. Messrs. much to my helplessness. Too bad, I would like to thank the address of the gentlemen around me after the event once again sincerely. Later I made my statement to a police station where, unfortunately, not as well understood German. They gave me the number of the embassy. At the embassy in Barcelona I could be helped along. Then I began my journey home, which proceeded without incident. 

Were heading South on Friday, and we always keep an eye open for anything unusual like odd girls with chairs all over Spain day and night. 8O  Bob.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I have three plastic sealed A4 notices in very large font, one in Spanish, Portuguese, and French depending on what country we are in saying we have taken your photograph and sent it by phone to the local police and we will not stop.

We have never had the need to do this as we (touch wood) never had any problems what so ever.


----------



## asprn

Steph said:


> How much of this is hearsay?


That's an easy one. All of it, unless it happened to you or me.

Dougie.


----------



## Mike48

There are a few reported cases and it has happened to me but I managed to avoid getting robbed. There is a thread here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-57777-days0-orderasc-20.html

Despite this it has not affected the way I travel or where I go. The golden rule is don't stop.


----------



## cater_racer

bobandjane said:


> an AUDI A6 pushed us off at the guard rail and forced us to stop.


He'd need to be very brave and lucky to push me off the road with an A6.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Where the heck is this going?

We were planning to go to Spain this year, and I have to say neither me nor my wife would react so aggressively as some of the posts suggest here.

I'm not sure that I have identified any reasoned argument about the actuality of an event, which is what I would like to see.

Are we really saying that it isn't wise to go to Spain unless we carry some kind of protection, and are prepared to take the law into our own hands?

If so, I'm going to have to seriously rethink our holiday plans, and decide whether continental motorhome holidays are going to be a part of our future plans.

Why is it we seem to get a sensationalist posting that is then followed by equally sensationalist responses that don't actually answer the question for those that are seriously concerned?

I'm truly sorry if this sounds offensive, but these kinds of postings serve to destroy all that I had hoped for in my motorhoming pastime.

My wife and I are hoping for a couple or so more years enjoyment, and I expect she will not continue on her own.
Does everything we aspire to have to be shredded by what I suspect to be polarised views?

Can anyone give us some sensible and balanced opinions on this subject?

It really matters to us.

Otherwise we may as well sell up and not bother any more.

Sorry to tar you all with the same brush.


----------



## backaxle

Otto-de-froste said:


> Where the heck is this going?
> 
> We were planning to go to Spain this year, and I have to say neither me nor my wife would react so aggressively as some of the posts suggest here.
> 
> I'm not sure that I have identified any reasoned argument about the actuality of an event, which is what I would like to see.
> 
> Are we really saying that it isn't wise to go to Spain unless we carry some kind of protection, and are prepared to take the law into our own hands?
> 
> If so, I'm going to have to seriously rethink our holiday plans, and decide whether continental motorhome holidays are going to be a part of our future plans.
> 
> Why is it we seem to get a sensationalist posting that is then followed by equally sensationalist responses that don't actually answer the question for those that are seriously concerned?
> 
> I'm truly sorry if this sounds offensive, but these kinds of postings serve to destroy all that I had hoped for in my motorhoming pastime.
> 
> My wife and I are hoping for a couple or so more years enjoyment, and I expect she will not continue on her own.
> Does everything we aspire to have to be shredded by what I suspect to be polarised views?
> 
> Can anyone give us some sensible and balanced opinions on this subject?
> 
> It really matters to us.
> 
> Otherwise we may as well sell up and not bother any more.
> 
> Sorry to tar you all with the same brush.


Don't let anything you hear on this forum or anywhere else upset you to that extent.You have to understand that these sort of things happen in any country,and probably more so in the UK,but how many people do you meet that these things have happened to.Most are stories passed on or hearsay.Keep your MH and keep your plans,just use common sense.I am sure you will love Spain and Motorhoming.  
Hope this helps.
Best Regards.
Backaxle


----------



## neilmac

asprn said:


> Steph said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much of this is hearsay?
> 
> 
> 
> That's an easy one. All of it, unless it happened to you or me.
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on!! :roll:

I've lost count of how many hearsay, someone said, a friend of a friend type stories get regurgitated on forums.

Just use your wits, as you would in ANY country. Everywhere has undesirables who want to rob you!

Someone will mention gassing before long......


----------



## asprn

Otto-de-froste said:


> Where the heck is this going?


Paul,

My take on it is that there have been many such threads on this subject, producing evidence of a range of alleged hijacks, highway robberies, overnight gassings etc. etc. The problem (not that I think it is a problem) is that just about everything I've ever read on this forum regarding the above, is anecdotal.

The pattern of posts which then follow, feature a range of comments split into two camps; the first lot alludes to the carrying of weapons abroad and how - in true Dad's Army style - the hijackers/robbers/gassers(?) wouldn't like it up 'em. The second lot take the proverbial out of what often seem to be urban myths.

I think I've only ever read one direct account by a member (gelathae) which to me was quite believable and obviously not a nice incident. So on balance, I'll still be driving to Spain & back next year with the normal level of regard for my security.

Just get on and book your trip(s) man - you've surely read enough on this forum to differentiate between good advice and bulltish.

Dougie.


----------



## bozzer

We have met 2 couples who where done by the so called police.
One was taken in by the talk of security and keeping valuables in the centre of their car and the outcome was the so called police got away with 900€ and jewellry. The 2nd couple where flagged down and again so called police checked passport and money - result no money when they checked the envelope later. Our friends (2nd couple) the next year and again on the Madrid motorway where flagged down but this time ignored them. No problems.
IMO you have to be aware that robbery goes on throughout the world and just use common sense to avoid any problems.
We travel with locked doors.
Never stop near large towns/cities 
Never overnight on Motorway services.
We've had a car flashing lights at us and signalling something was wrong. Brian just said there is nothing wrong with this Mhome and drove on. At the next layby there was the car and friends we just passed by.
We set off on Friday, We are going around Madrid and yes I'm aware there may be thieves about but it won't stop us.


----------



## raynipper

Sounds to me like the UK is the worst place to get robbed.

What with GATSO's, parking limits, bus lanes and bus stop automatic fines, Fuel hikes, RFL tax hikes and fines, DVLC cock ups and insurance get outs.......................... beware and keep your vans off the road..... :? 

Ray.


----------



## Mike48

You do frequently hear of stories but very few first hand. Gassing is a typical example and appears to be utter nonsense!

Although I have experienced such an attack it has not put me off travelling again. 

I've been camping/caravanning/motorhoming in Europe for over 40 years and in the last 10 years spent quite a lot of time there. In all of this time I have only experienced 2 incidents. The first one I described earlier and the second was when I was woken in the night by two men who claimed to be the police. We ended up in a standoff and I threatened them with my wheel brace only to find that they were the police who were telling me to remove my sat nav from the windscreen. I reported both of these these incidents on this site as soon as I returned to the UK to warn others but not to alarm them.

I do take precautions when travelling through Barcelona and Valencia by tucking myself in front of a lorry so the "bandits" can't get in behind me and subject me to the kind of incident I described earlier. 

But the bottom line is that I travel throughout mainly France and Spain with absolutely no fear but there is no way I would go anywhere near some places in the UK. France and Spain in my view are far safer than the UK.


----------



## jeffro

Ive travelled to spain over the last 25 or so years and never had any problems .I will say that i only drive in the hours of daylight don,t like to drive at night ,just use your loaf have a nice holiday jeff


----------



## nicholsong

I agree with the 'most of it is hearsay' and 'don't worry too much' brigade.

But as a simple, non-aggressive precaution how about keeping a recording of an aggressive dog in the tape/CD machine and at any sign of trouble just hit 'Play'

Geoff


----------



## erneboy

Think about what you would do if something happened to you and prepare to deal with it. 

We have decided we will not stop for cars flashing lights etc. We travel with doors locked. 

If anyone comes to the van during the night we will not open the door, we have one sliding window which opens only a few inches, if necessary we can open it and talk out through it to establish who is calling. We will stand back from that window and not put our hands or heads out. 

You are most likely to fall foul of thieves, so do not leave your van open when you are out of it, especially when filling with fuel as petrol stations are rich picking for thieves. Some shopping centre car parks also attract thieves. 

If we were at home we would know about any bad areas locally, when we are away we do not. I suggest that as a rule of thumb you treat run down looking areas with caution, look for people hanging around and particularly if they are watching you or drinking move on. Do not leave your van unattended in dodgy looking areas if you can avoid it, Alan.


----------



## Bob45

*'Road pirates' on the Costas - not hearsay*

This summer one of my friends was done near Barcelona. He foolishly stoped after hearing a loud noise from the back of the M/H plus the usual merc with gesticulating friendly "pirates". They tried to rob him but he and his wife managed to scare them off. A frightening experience.
Don't stop, check your outfit before setting off and try not to leave unattended.

Bob45


----------



## loddy

Someone will mention gassing before long......[/quote]

Gassing !!!!!!!

Loddy


----------



## asprn

loddy said:


> Gassing !!!!!!!


----------



## backaxle

There are over 41000 members on this forum;I suggest we have a poll of how many have actually experienced this type of incident first hand,not a friend ,not I met somebody but first hand .I don't think it will be many and it may help Otto-de-froste, and others, to feel better about going abroad.You could even include gassing if you wish.(to satisfy others). :roll: 

Backaxle


----------



## StephandJohn

I am the original poster of this subject and totally agree with the last few comments.
Some of the others were the sort of thing we hear so much of when travelling - mainly hearsay.
We've never experienced anything at all in Spain or elsewhere except for meeting two people who had experienced problems but in my opinion were their own faults for not being sensible.
The first were friends who parked up at the back of motorway services overnight and were woken up by burglars and very frightened by the incident. The second was a couple with no security at all who were broken in to (luckily when they were not there).
Thieves exist everywhere - just take sensible precautions


----------



## StephandJohn

A poll would be a good idea


----------



## dikyenfo

Had 3 real-time experiences of this and at that time had an international gun license and found that when cornered taking out the six shot pump and tooling one into the breach cleared up the problem. Nowadays only have crossbow and gas pistol but should prove ok in most situations but still got lock broken in france this year but did not get a bead on the 2 blokes who got on their moto bike somewhat speedily when they saw me. Do also use 2 radios when you are at supermarket shops with one set to vox and keep the other radio in your ear to ley you know if someone breaks in. No license is req'd for crossbows or gas pistols and the speed of firing is impressive. Also the paintball guns are effective as well- I believe that pepper spray in the form of balls can be used in these but not tried them. Most situations can be avoided but going into some of the regions I have can be a bit exciting and you have to expect to be on your guard.If not always stay on campsites and never need to worry.


----------



## backaxle

dikyenfo said:


> Had 3 real-time experiences of this and at that time had an international gun license and found that when cornered taking out the six shot pump and tooling one into the breach cleared up the problem. Nowadays only have crossbow and gas pistol but should prove ok in most situations but still got lock broken in france this year but did not get a bead on the 2 blokes who got on their moto bike somewhat speedily when they saw me. Do also use 2 radios when you are at supermarket shops with one set to vox and keep the other radio in your ear to ley you know if someone breaks in. No license is req'd for crossbows or gas pistols and the speed of firing is impressive. Also the paintball guns are effective as well- I believe that pepper spray in the form of balls can be used in these but not tried them. Most situations can be avoided but going into some of the regions I have can be a bit exciting and you have to expect to be on your guard.If not always stay on campsites and never need to worry.


To go to those lengths smacks of Paranoia.I understand it can be traumatic to experience something like that but to tool yourself up like that :?: 
This is the type of thing that is upsetting other posters.
Backaxle


----------



## tonygel

*road pirates*

On this subject: how many of you carry a weapon and would not be afraid to use it.
We carry two [and one is not me  ] and we would not be afraid to use them :twisted:


----------



## lalala

To go to those lengths smacks of Paranoia.I understand it can be traumatic to experience something like that but to tool yourself up like that :?: 
This is the type of thing that is upsetting other posters.
Backaxle[/quote]_ 

I agree that some of this is very off-putting. We had thought of going to the area around Denia in March when hopefully I'll be out of plaster, but not so sure now that this would be a good experience.
We don't want to seek trouble, we have no dog, no weapons and a soft lift up roof.
lala_


----------



## backaxle

lalala said:


> To go to those lengths smacks of Paranoia.I understand it can be traumatic to experience something like that but to tool yourself up like that :?:
> This is the type of thing that is upsetting other posters.
> Backaxle


_ 

I agree that some of this is very off-putting. We had thought of going to the area around Denia in March when hopefully I'll be out of plaster, but not so sure now that this would be a good experience.
We don't want to seek trouble, we have no dog, no weapons and a soft lift up roof.
lalaIf it bothers you that much stay on campsites and just use your common sense when on the move.By common sense I mean,don't do what my brother did;He was robbed in France on a Motorway Aires(They took his phone off the dashboard)but there was alot of vino involved,the doors unlocked and fell asleep. I am still of the opinion that you probably at more risk in this country.Just go and enjoy the adventure.

Backaxle_


----------



## Carper

dikyenfo said:


> Had 3 real-time experiences of this and at that time had an international gun license and found that when cornered taking out the six shot pump and tooling one into the breach cleared up the problem. Nowadays only have crossbow and gas pistol but should prove ok in most situations but still got lock broken in france this year but did not get a bead on the 2 blokes who got on their moto bike somewhat speedily when they saw me. Do also use 2 radios when you are at supermarket shops with one set to vox and keep the other radio in your ear to ley you know if someone breaks in. No license is req'd for crossbows or gas pistols and the speed of firing is impressive. Also the paintball guns are effective as well- I believe that pepper spray in the form of balls can be used in these but not tried them. Most situations can be avoided but going into some of the regions I have can be a bit exciting and you have to expect to be on your guard.If not always stay on campsites and never need to worry.


Are you American?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy

I too carry weapons and would not be afraid of using them, but I have owned property and travelled Spain in a motorhome and have never had to use them, the only time I felt threatened and nearly had to change my pants was in Glasgow

Loddy


----------



## erneboy

The thing about weapons is that if you use them there are numerous possible outcomes.

You may be successful in driving the people off.

You may attack people whose intent is innocent.

You may be disarmed and have your weapon used on you, in which case you are likely to be much worse off than if you had just been robbed.

You may be arrested for carrying or using the weapons or for causing injury with them.

I do not carry any weapon and would be very reluctant to use one as a threat and even more reluctant to use one on someone. Do what ever you want to do but consider the possible outcomes.

Bear in mind that you are most unlikely to encounter a problem and that threads like this are very off putting for some people, Alan.


----------



## backaxle

loddy said:


> the only time I felt threatened and nearly had to change my pants was in Glasgow
> 
> Loddy


I rest my case :!:

Backaxle


----------



## tony50

We take a disposable camera show you are photographingany suspect ,and hopefully they will move off ,also we carry a wallet with a few notes and out of date credit cards , but basically as we had been robbed when running our business (my wife met the thief coming out of the office as she was going in ,he said " you scared me ", ) we are probaly very very catious now .


----------



## raynipper

Personally never been 'done' yet....  

But have seen the damage to two vans that have been broken into.
One many years ago at the docks when I noticed the nice Merc next to me had the drivers door buckled where the thieves had used a crow bar of sorts.
The other was a friend in an RV who used to regularly walk their dog along the beach every day. They returned to find the back window smashed and the van ransacked. Even prized the safe out from under the bed.
I still have the details as I was the translator at the police station.

Ray.


----------



## asprn

Carper said:


> Are you American?? :lol: :lol:


No - Martian. He didn't mention the Phasers (which are routinely set to stun).

Dougie.


----------



## asprn

Steph said:


> Just heard from a couple .... How much of this is hearsay?


This was the original post. Look where we are now. Every single bleedin' time this comes up, it always produces the very same result.

Several John Waynes lurch out the closet clinking and clanking like Tackleberry on his holidays. Others relate how they 'eard it say. Yet more recount how they were robbed, murdered and pillaged, but somehow carried on and had a nice lunch at their favourite resort restaurant as if nothing had happened.

So - to the original poster:-

*Q:* "Just heard from a couple .... How much of this is hearsay?"
*A:* "ALL OF IT. You _heard_ a couple _say_ something about what they had _heard_. That's why those clever dictionary people combined the words "hear" and "say".

Just let's everyone go and enjoy a good holiday like wot we bought motorhomes for, and stop putting the lights out and telling GHOSTY STORIES.

OWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:roll:


----------



## wobby

After reading all these post, I went onto an American website and manage to order two grenade launchers, and an old machine gun. You don't think that a bit overkill do you, after all beter safe than sorry. :leftfighter3: :rightfighter7: 

:big5: Wobby


----------



## jeffro

And dont forget when you get home to remove all the goodies that you bought while you was awayi didnt and it was all gone next morning . Still i got a crime number HNY jeff


----------



## Carper

wobby said:


> After reading all these post, I went onto an American website and manage to order two grenade launchers, and an old machine gun. You don't think that a bit overkill do you, after all beter safe than sorry. :leftfighter3: :rightfighter7:
> 
> :big5: Wobby


Wobby

Don't forget the M9 Bazooka. It should be able to take anything out.....don't use it inside though.

Doug


----------



## TR5

How about something positive, like suggesting that anyone who is a little apprehensive of travelling to Spain, to tag along with a regular, or to travel together with another such person.

Why not a thread like: I'm leaving for Spanish Costas on xx date, if anyone wants to join me on the journey, they will be welcome.

That's far better than scaring the s*** out of them!


----------



## Carper

TR5 said:


> How about something positive, like suggesting that anyone who is a little apprehensive of travelling to Spain, to tag along with a regular, or to travel together with another such person.
> 
> Why not a thread like: I'm leaving for Spanish Costas on xx date, if anyone wants to join me on the journey, they will be welcome.
> 
> That's far better than scaring the s*** out of them!


I have never driven to Spain, but would do it tomorrow if i had the chance. I would just be sensible and keep my wits about me.

People switch to holiday mode and thats where the problems start. Holiday resorts all over the world are full of "victims"

Doug


----------



## Codfinger

TR5 said:


> How about something positive, like suggesting that anyone who is a little apprehensive of travelling to Spain, to tag along with a regular, or to travel together with another such person.
> 
> Why not a thread like: I'm leaving for Spanish Costas on xx date, if anyone wants to join me on the journey, they will be welcome.
> 
> That's far better than scaring the s*** out of them!


Well that sounds like a good idea, I have noticed on the French motorhome forum of a similar posts.


----------



## nipperdin

*Road Pirates*

It does not have to be Spain.
We had this from a close friend yesterday.

"Today I fell for the oldest scam going. It happened in Tesco car park in Hook at 11.30am. I had loaded the car with shopping, took the trolley back, walked back to the car and threw my hand bag onto the passenger seat. (We all do it!)

I was just about to step into the car when another car pulled up behind me and asked for directions. In the time it took for me to turn to the other driver and exchange a few words, someone went in the passenger door took my mobile phone and all the cash out of my purse (I had only just been at the cash point).

They did not take my cards and the police think this is because they don't want you to notice to buy them some time. However I have had to go to the inconvenience of stopping them just in case they had been swiped.

There was a witness who called the police after realising what she had seen but of course they are long gone. It was a goldish Mercedes E300 very old square shape and there can't be too many of them around so the police have an all car alert out. Older, round, middle eastern looking man, polite (of course!)

Please forward this email on to anyone who shops locally. It's quite distressing and I wouldn't want it to happen to anyone else. Also keep a watchful eye out for that distinctive car especially if you see it in a car park! Winchester police would welcome any calls."


----------



## sylke

Well it happened to us and believe me I really hope it doesn't happen again!! And the real spanish police were really not interested at all.
Sylke


----------



## erneboy

sylke said:


> Well it happened to us and believe me I really hope it doesn't happen again!! And the real spanish police were really not interested at all.
> Sylke


Would you mind telling us what happened to you. Were you stopped on the road or held up in some way? Alan.


----------



## StephandJohn

What a horrible experience for you. Would you mind teling us more about it and give us any ideas on how this type of thing coud be avoided.


----------



## sylke

We were driving on the Madrid road from Santander to Javea when a car with four men dressed in what looked like official uniforms railroaded us into the side of the motorway,there was nowhere for us to go. Then we were told they were customs officials looking for drugs,we were shown ID cards & never having seen any before we didn't know real from fake, they stole our money and were gone in a flash. There was a lot we could have done in hindsight, and should it happen again we will be a lot wiser,but you really don't know how you will cope untill it happens. And that was at the start of our 40th wedding anniversary celebrations! We have been back to Spain since but we do not go on that road, and we are forever watchful.
Sylke
I should have added that they only wanted cash for obvious reasons, the credit cards and other valuables were left well alone.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

These things can happen anywhere, even in the UK!

One thing I have to say on the matter, is to think smart - get yourself a van safe! They cost from around £10 for a small one, and can easily be fitted beneath a seat, be that drivers, passengers, or even the hab seats are ideal!

In this safe, keep your valuables, cards, cash, cheques etc, a spare set of vehicle keys are always handy, as a recovery tech can get into the vehicle easily enough - at least you can carry on without any big bills!

If anyone was to attempt to rob you, they have only a few euros for toll roads to hand, the rest being in the safe - whatever happens, you will have money, phones etc to get you home or to safety.

Try not to get into any arguments - research your trip and find the countries Police contacts for the areas you are travelling - treat incidences like this as road rage in the UK. Avoid if at all possible, if you smell a rat, or 'have an accident' call the Police. If you do have a camcorder or phone to hand, try to record their faces (a passengers job!) They will not want to be seen if recognisable by the Police!


----------



## RAH

An American here, but sans shot gun, British sten gun or M79 grenade launcher 

Our contribution to polling data:

Spain:
- An overnighting trucker who now has a trophy license plate
- Two obvious (and comical) individuals in a black BMW who made an unsuccessful sneak attack on the motorhome door when we went into pay for fuel.
- The jerk who successfully lifted our brand new fishing rods that my wife told me to put away before we walked across the street for coffee.

UK:
- Two fold up chairs and a small table at the Americana.

Lesson:
- Be watchful and do what the wife says!


----------



## goldi

Hello everyone,
I have only everbeen to spain once andthat was last march, I met one couple who had been robbed two years before and had still not got over it properly and another couple who were attempted to be robbed when they were travelling on the madrid ring road only hours before, the lady in passenger seat in the second incident had read about this kind of thing and told them to f*%k off and they did .
The danger is very real and tips should be taken ,like tanking up in safe places, staying in front of 40 tonne trucks in big city areas but dont forget its happening in this country too


good luck




norm


----------



## backaxle

[ Quote] I have only everbeen to spain once andthat was last march, I met one couple who had been robbed two years before and had still not got over it properly and another couple who were attempted to be robbed when they were travelling on the madrid ring road only hours before[unquote].

Back to hearsay again ,I see


----------



## erneboy

A friend of mine had her handbag snatched while stopped at a junction. There have been news stories about people breaking windows and stealing stuff from vehicles. Mind you that all happened in Belfast. 

These things happen everywhere, Alan.


----------



## sylke

Of course robbery can happen anywhere, I don't think anybody with an ounce of common sense would think otherwise. All I am saying is that in over 40 years of european motorway travel we have been robbed once and that was in Spain. I wouldn't want it to spoil anyones holiday and we have no intention of letting it spoil ours.
Sylke


----------

